# Schutzhund Nationals this weekend.......



## Carol Boche

Is anyone going???? 

Sarah and I will be there....can't wait=D>=D>:mrgreen:


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Dan will be there competing with Chuck. I'd love to go, but I can't take another week off of work.


----------



## Michele McAtee

Unfortunately, my new job training schedule involves working OVERNIGHTS starting tomorrow through Sun a.m. (ER) Thankfully nights will not be my final schedule!!!! I'm hoping to get a nap in and get over for the finals on Sunday though.
It was not supposed to be this way, but it turned out this way. Work has to be a priority, right?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Oh GOD Carol, Sch, really ?? LOL


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Carol Boche said:


> Is anyone going????
> 
> Sarah and I will be there....can't wait=D>=D>:mrgreen:


Yup Friday, Saturday, Sunday


----------



## Michele McAtee

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh GOD Carol, Sch, really ?? LOL


Not only SchH, but GSDs!!!


----------



## Bob Solimini

Good Luck to Daniela Bedenice with Baron De La Cite Des Boston (French Ring 2 & SchH2)

Bob Solimini


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh GOD Carol, Sch, really ?? LOL


What?????? LOL :mrgreen:
(I must be missing something.....but having been up since 8am yesterday morning, I am not seeing it....) :-\":-\":mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Michele McAtee said:


> Not only SchH, but GSDs!!!


Which makes it the US(c) A German Shepherd Dog National Schutzhund trial. NOT the Schutzhund Nationals. The only Schutzhund Nationals in North America, open to all breeds is the DVG Nationals


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Bob Solimini said:


> Good Luck to Daniela Bedenice with Baron De La Cite Des Boston (French Ring 2 & SchH2)
> 
> Bob Solimini


Not sure this team is in the game goda have SchH III to play


----------



## Candy Eggert

Bob Solimini said:


> Good Luck to Daniela Bedenice with Baron De La Cite Des Boston (French Ring 2 & SchH2)
> 
> Bob Solimini


Um Bob....Baron is a Malinois and this is the GSD National ;-) They won't let us play in their pool


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Thomas Barriano said:


> Which makes it the US(c) A German Shepherd Dog National Schutzhund trial. NOT the Schutzhund Nationals. The only Schutzhund Nationals in North America, open to all breeds is the DVG Nationals


The event this weekend is called the USA GSD National Championship.
There's also the USA Working Dog Championships (open to all breeds) and the AWDF Championships (open to all breeds).

I'm SUPPOSED to be packing so I can leave bright and early tomorrow for Iowa! 

Laura


----------



## ann schnerre

carol/sarah--we'll need full reports/pics/vids--wish i was going....safe trip you two!!


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Laura:

Wish Theresa good luck for me...I am going to call to get some updates from you...Thanks for the red bulls...

NW region has 1/4th of the entries for the Nationals.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> The event this weekend is called the USA GSD National Championship.
> There's also the USA Working Dog Championships (open to all breeds) and the AWDF Championships (open to all breeds).
> 
> I'm SUPPOSED to be packing so I can leave bright and early tomorrow for Iowa!
> 
> Laura


Hi Laura,

The USA WDC (the old North American trial?) is a secondary event, with much less interest/entries then the GSD only National event. The AWDF is only open to members of the AWDF breed clubs. There are no Dutch Shepherds (yet) and no new breeds (Donovan Pinscher)
or cross/mixed breed dogs. I still say there is only one
National Schutzhund trial open to ALL dogs, the DVG
Nationals and the DVG doesn't have any rules about what other organizations you can be a member of


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Mario Fernandez said:


> Laura:
> 
> Wish Theresa good luck for me...I am going to call to get some updates from you...Thanks for the red bulls...
> 
> NW region has 1/4th of the entries for the Nationals.....


I dident actually count but your polly rite I was looking at ware the participants were from and did notice a shit load from California


----------



## Michele McAtee

Good luck to all competitors. 
http://2009usagsdnationalchampionship.com/pages/competitors.html


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> The USA WDC (the old North American trial?) is a secondary event, with much less interest/entries then the GSD only National event. The AWDF is only open to members of the AWDF breed clubs. There are no Dutch Shepherds (yet) and no new breeds (Donovan Pinscher)
> or cross/mixed breed dogs. I still say there is only one
> National Schutzhund trial open to ALL dogs, the DVG
> Nationals and the DVG doesn't have any rules about what other organizations you can be a member of


I can't check right now cuz I'm at airport w an iPhone that bugs me, but how many SchH 3 entries were at the dvg nationals? How many entries were at the wdc? Is the wdc a qualifier of any kind for wusv? If it is, I wouldn't call it secondary.

Laura


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Thomas maybe a true...but DVG Nationals...size wise is no bigger than some Regionals CHs that USCA has..


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I can't check right now cuz I'm at airport w an iPhone that bugs me, but how many SchH 3 entries were at the dvg nationals? How many entries were at the wdc? Is the wdc a qualifier of any kind for wusv? If it is, I wouldn't call it secondary.
> 
> Laura


Hi Laura,

I think there were around 35 SchH III entries at the DVG Nationals. I don't know how many entries there were at the WDC or if it is a qualifier for the WUSV. My point was that the WDC is secondary to the UScA Nationals in terms of entries and that the DVG Nationals is the only National event
open to all breeds. Unless of course the UScA BOD is arrogant and delusional enough to claim to hold two National events (one for GSD's and another for everyone else?)


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Mario Fernandez said:


> Thomas maybe a true...but DVG Nationals...size wise is no bigger than some Regionals CHs that USCA has..


HI Mario,

That's true. UScA is a much bigger organization then DVG America. However the complete DVG organization is much bigger then UScA. The point is a National Championship restricted to only one breed should not and cannot be called a "Schutzhund Nationals". Also any event that restricts what breeds can enter is not a "Schutzhund Nationals" It is also 
MHO that each organization only gets to call one event a Nationals. UScA can't call their GSD only event
a "National" and then claim the old NA is also a "National"?


----------



## susan tuck

Sure they can! Using the word "national" is entirely appropriate since it encompasses GSDs from across the nation, just like the AWMA holds it's annual National Championship, nothing "arrogant" about that whatsoever. Also if you go to the event website you will see it is called the USA GSD Nationals.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

susan tuck said:


> Sure they can! Using the word "national" is entirely appropriate since it encompasses GSDs from across the nation, just like the AWMA holds it's annual National Championship, nothing "arrogant" about that whatsoever. Also if you go to the event website you will see it is called the USA GSD Nationals.


That makes it the USA GSD Nationals NOT the Schutzhund Nationals like the Original post says. The AWMA has the AWMA Malinois Nationals NOT the "Schutzhund Nationals"
Once again, DVG America has the only Schutzhund Nationals open to all breeds (including mixes)


----------



## Troy Seaton

Hey Laura...Is Tom making the trip too???......I'll most likely be there Friday & Saturday.....everyone have a safe trip.TS


----------



## susan tuck

Thomas Barriano said:


> That makes it the USA GSD Nationals NOT the Schutzhund Nationals like the Original post says. The AWMA has the AWMA Malinois Nationals NOT the "Schutzhund Nationals"
> Once again, DVG America has the only Schutzhund Nationals open to all breeds (including mixes)


Thomas: Relax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
As you know the official name of the event is USA GSD NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP. It is referred to as the Schutzhund Nationals because at one time, it not only was the largest and most prestigious event, it was also all breed, as you well know. You can be in a snit if you want because people refer to the event as the Schutzhund Nationals, and to many people it is THE schutzhund nationals, just as in Germany to many people the BSP is the top event. Doesn't make it true or not, just is people's opinions, or what is relevant in their worlds. But to call USA arrogant because of what people call the event is just stupid. , but you can't blame USA, any more that you can blame the SV for people thinking the BSP or the WUSV for people thinking their events are the "be all and end all". 

As has already been pointed out, AWDF also holds a national all breed schutzhund championship event, as does USA, so no, DVG is not the only Schutzhund Nationals open to all breeds including mixes. 

I guess if you want to be pissed you can always find a reason, even something as trivial as what people refer to an event as, but I am done with this subject, I have better things to do...........like watching paint dry.

Have a great day.


----------



## Carol Boche

Did not mean to offend anyone with the name of the Thread....geesh.....I don't really care what it is called....I just am happy to be going to watch dogs work, LOL.... 

Could have called it "Jeff's Favorite Nationals" ppplllllbbbbttttttttttt ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Now you can say "heb schnurre" Carol!

BTW our "GSD National (or Swiss) Champtionship" is taking place on the 14.11.09 and the Swiss Championships for all breeds a week later.

Tom Andrykowski, World Champion Mondioring is decoying at the GSD championship. Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

susan tuck said:


> Thomas: Relax!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> >I'm always relaxed. You're the one that is all excited with
> >all the !!!!'s :-0
> As you know the official name of the event is USA GSD NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP. It is referred to as the Schutzhund Nationals because at one time, it not only was the largest and most prestigious event, it was also all breed, as you well know.
> 
> > I remember way back before Ivan started kicking all that
> >swamp collie butt and UScA made it GSD only. That's the
> >way to go. If you can't beat them fairly, kick em out
> 
> You can be in a snit if you want because people refer to the event as the Schutzhund Nationals, and to many people it is THE schutzhund nationals, just as in Germany to many people the BSP is the top event. Doesn't make it true or not, just is people's opinions, or what is relevant in their worlds.
> 
> > No snit. I'm just calling the event what it is. The UScA
> >GSD ONLY National. The only people that refer to it as
> >the Schutzhund nationals own GSD's
> 
> 
> But to call USA arrogant because of what people call the event is just stupid. , but you can't blame USA, any more that you can blame the SV for people thinking the BSP or the WUSV for people thinking their events are the "be all and end all".
> 
> >I called the UScA EB arrogant for thinking they can have
> >two National events one for GSD's and one for everyone.
> >I also think the UScA EB is arrogant for trying to tell their
> >members what other organizations their members are
> >allowed to join, but that is another subject.
> 
> As has already been pointed out, AWDF also holds a national all breed schutzhund championship event, as does USA, so no, DVG is not the only Schutzhund Nationals open to all breeds including mixes.
> 
> >NOPE sorry, The AWDF is only open to member clubs, but
> >I guess a mix owner, who is also a member of DVG could
> >enter the AWDF Championship. Of course now that Lyle
> >R is also on the AWDF BOD (can you say conflict of interest
> >? I knew that you could) I suspect that loop hole will be
> >closed soon. Just like UScA deciding that alternate breed
> >owners have to join their AWDF breed clubs if they don't
> >want their dogs listed as mixes in UScA trials. LOL
> 
> I guess if you want to be pissed you can always find a reason, even something as trivial as what people refer to an event as, but I am done with this subject, I have better things to do...........like watching paint dry.
> 
> >Once again, I ain't pissed. I'm giving an opinion and
> >pointing out inconsistency.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> >Thanks I intend to


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Carol hope you have a great time.....I wish I was going. 

My .02...people can call it whatever they want, all it is a name...what makes it special is the participants..if you want to look at the entries the past three years...the AWDF has average surpassed every organization in North America per year..The AWDF is the premier Sch trial in North America and will continue to grow.


----------



## Carol Boche

Mario Fernandez said:


> Carol hope you have a great time.....I wish I was going.
> 
> My .02...people can call it whatever they want, all it is a name...what makes it special is the participants..


Thanks Mario. I am really looking forward to it. And I agree with you 100%....

I made a mistake in the name......I apologize for that. .......LOL \\/\\/

*heb schnurre* :mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck

Mario Fernandez said:


> Carol hope you have a great time.....I wish I was going.
> 
> My .02...people can call it whatever they want, all it is a name...what makes it special is the participants..if you want to look at the entries the past three years...the AWDF has average surpassed every organization in North America per year..The AWDF is the premier Sch trial in North America and will continue to grow.


I agree! 

I just wanted to come back because I neglected to wish everyone luck and say that I hope everyone who is going has a great time!


----------



## Lacey Vessell

They chose the helpers for the Nationals (USA/GSD whatever):

Front Half - Steve Romard
Back Half - Marcus Hampton

Alternate Front Half - Sean Murphy
Alternate Back Half - John Bochenek

Good Luck to all the competitors -especially Chico Stanford and Floyd Wilson!


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Lacey...thank you for the update..


----------



## Erynn Lucas

Sooooo eager for some of the results to come in!!!!

ETA: I predict a big number for Yvonne Emanuelsson with Manto. Nice team. Also like a number of other dogs in the group.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Right now I don't care what the event is called....it's COLD. Good luck to all the competitors! 

Mario, I got your phone number from a bathroom wall and will text you.

Troy, Tom is not going to be here unfortunately. He better not be....my dog is at his place this week 

Laura


----------



## Michelle Kutelis

I heard it was:

Front Half - Sean Murphy 
Back Half - Marcus Hampton

Alternate Front Half - Steve Romard
Alternate Back Half - John Bochenek


----------



## ann schnerre

Gillian Schuler said:


> Now you can say "heb schnurre" Carol!


there you go, opportunity knocks, lol!!


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Right now I don't care what the event is called....it's COLD. Good luck to all the competitors!
> 
> Mario, I got your phone number from a bathroom wall and will text you.
> 
> Troy, Tom is not going to be here unfortunately. He better not be....my dog is at his place this week
> 
> Laura


Yeah I am famous in Iowa..Laura ("you dog training girl") was my number in the mens' bathroom or woman's?


----------



## Steve Strom

Come on Mario, it doesnt really matter, does it?


----------



## Christopher Smith

> Just like UScA deciding that alternate breed
> >owners have to join their AWDF breed clubs if they don't
> >want their dogs listed as mixes in UScA trials.


It was the AWDF that did this not USCA. Why should A GSD club give scorebooks to non GSDs anyway?

Carol, have a great time and try to stay warm.


----------



## Michele McAtee

Cold? It's 50 right now and sunny. The next 3 days are looking to be great weather...63, 68 and 64, all with some sun!!! Excellent.


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Michelle I think you are right in regards to the helpers- I got the information from someone that was at the tryouts......then received a phone message from Chico Stanford much later that I wrote the wrong info on the working dog forum....hmmmmm word travels fast. Thanks for the correct info Michelle.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis

Lacey Vessell said:


> Michelle I think you are right in regards to the helpers- I got the information from someone that was at the tryouts......then received a phone message from Chico Stanford much later that I wrote the wrong info on the working dog forum....hmmmmm word travels fast. Thanks for the correct info Michelle.


Haha I cut and pasted your info and answered someone on Facebook....got corrected within a few minutes, so I thought I would pass the info along. 

Thanks for putting info up, though!


----------



## mark chase

Quote:
Just like UScA deciding that alternate breed 
>owners have to join their AWDF breed clubs if they don't
>want their dogs listed as mixes in UScA trials.
It was the AWDF that did this not USCA. Why should A GSD club give scorebooks to non GSDs anyway?

it was a request from the american bulldog club at the meeting and approved at the meeting at the awdf

mark chase


----------



## Lacey Vessell

I just found out how the vote went in reference to a specific Ammendment to the By-Laws for 2009 (United Schutzhund Club of America) to say I'm disappointed is an understatement. 


*1. Article IV, Section 2. (Individual Membership/Rules for Individual Membership) 
*– Submitted by
Johannes Grewe​​*Add:*
e. USA members may not be members of, or be affiliated with, any competing German Shepherd Dog​
organization in the United States.


What REALLY frustrates me is that I was told there was at least 10 delegates that abstained from voting either way. WTH???? Several of these abstaining delegates from my understanding had strong opinions one way or another BEFORE the vote was actually taken...yet they chose to abstain? It is easy to have an opinion and voice that opinion before a vote I guess - but it actually takes a bit of courage/balls to stand up for your/and supposedly the club members you represent opinion and actually vote one way or another instead of sitting on the fence. One delegate who abstained actually made a comment like it was no big deal - that her vote (or lack thereof) was just one vote and would not really matter. The vote passed by one vote......so yes that vote would have mattered. 

I know it is just dog sports - and dog sports politcs but I don't appreciate being told what club or organization I can or cannot join. When given the choice between two organizations - and one of those organizations gives me an ultimatum ie., belong to them and them alone or else ....then I will chose the other organization that does not give me an ultimatum. I have no problem with a club (as a whole) not being allowed to be both a USA AND WDA Club - but when someone infringes on my individual rights...then I do have a problem.​


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Lacey Vessell said:


> I just found out how the vote went in reference to a specific Ammendment to the By-Laws for 2009 (United Schutzhund Club of America) to say I'm disappointed is an understatement.
> 
> 
> *1. Article IV, Section 2. (Individual Membership/Rules for Individual Membership)
> *– Submitted by
> Johannes Grewe​*Add: e.*
> USA members may not be members of, or be affiliated with, any competing German Shepherd Dog​
> organization in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is just dog sports - and dog sports politcs but I don't apprecate beiing told what club or organization I can or cannot join. When given the choice between two organizations - and one of those organizations gives me an ultimatum ie., belong to them and thm alone or else ....then I will chose the other organization that does not give me an ultimatum. I have no problem with a club (as a whole) not being allowed to be both a USA AND WDA Club - but when someone infringes on my individual rights...then I do have a problem.​


See Ya 
I guess you should have gone down there as a delegate. Its not just dog sports more importantly German Shepherd breeding and standard. 
Do your homework and start another thread


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: NO competing GSD org membership*



Mike Scheiber said:


> See Ya
> I guess you should have gone down there as a delegate. Its not just dog sports more importantly German Shepherd breeding and standard.
> Do your homework and start another thread


Mike, 

As I understand it. The amendment was not known until after the deadline for the delegate letters? UScA is run by breeders and for breeders. The majority of the members are mostly interested in training and trialing for Schutzhund.
Yet they still spend our dues money on vanity registries
that are inaccurate and underutilized and send USA judges to Europe to become SVF "certified" so they can all get their
SV blessed breed survey. We'll see what long term effect this has on membership :-(


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler

Michele McAtee said:


> Cold? It's 50 right now and sunny. The next 3 days are looking to be great weather...63, 68 and 64, all with some sun!!! Excellent.


Hi Michele. I will be the first to admit I am the wimpiest person when it comes to cold weather! Last Sunday I watched a trial and it was 95degrees. I live in San Diego where I consider 50 degrees to be freezing. 

the dogs LOVE this cold weather so that's cool!!

Laura


----------



## Lacey Vessell

Mike - the delegate that our club sent voted as we requested AGAINST the ammendment - no sense in me going up there for that purpose as we (our club) only gets one vote. Although I wish I could go to watch the actual trial.

My remark about it being only dog sports and dog sport politics - was not MEANT to define what the United Schutzhund Club of America is about or any other breed club .....instead it was an attempt to thwart those that would say - as I heard several times earlier tonight - but what's the big deal. * To me* it is a big deal.....this is the United States of America....I think I still have a right to an opinion and the General Board Meeting IS a part of the Schutzhund Nationals this weekend....so why start another thread?

.....see ya!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Hi Michele. I will be the first to admit I am the wimpiest person when it comes to cold weather! Last Sunday I watched a trial and it was 95degrees. I live in San Diego where I consider 50 degrees to be freezing.
> 
> the dogs LOVE this cold weather so that's cool!!
> 
> Laura


60's tomorrow Saturday and Sunday \\/


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Lacey Vessell said:


> I just found out how the vote went in reference to a specific Ammendment to the By-Laws for 2009 (United Schutzhund Club of America) to say I'm disappointed is an understatement.
> 
> 
> *1. Article IV, Section 2. (Individual Membership/Rules for Individual Membership)
> *– Submitted by
> Johannes Grewe​*Add:*
> e. USA members may not be members of, or be affiliated with, any competing German Shepherd Dog organization in the United States.​



Just a question, and I apologize if it's a dumb one, but how is UScA going to know that a person is a member of any other organizations - really??​


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*It's about Politics*



Kristen Cabe said:


> Just a question, and I apologize if it's a dumb one, but how is UScA going to know that a person is a member of any other organizations - really??​


HI Kristen,

Hopefully we don't wind up with UScA members ratting each other out to the KGB err I mean EB :-(
It's OK for Lyle and the EB to negotiate with the WDA to merge the two organizations, but now the members can't even join the GSDCA/WDA that just so happens to be THE
parent breed club for the only recognized breed registry in
the USA? Before anyone tells me about the evil AKC and the
terrible AKC GSD breed standard. At least two UScA judges
applied to the AKC to design the WDS program. It was only
after the AKC selected a GSDCA person, that UScA decided
to oppose it and have been trying to sabotage and undermine it ever since.
It's all about power and control and egos and politics, always has been :-(


----------



## Erynn Lucas

*Re: It's about Politics*

Did I read that right? 65 entries?! Wow, it is a biggun.

I would also like to comment on a great website for the trial. Love the pick of dogs ad handlers. Any score updates yet?


----------



## Lacey Vessell

http://www.quinebaugschutzhund.org/nationals09.aspx

They show this site as the "unofficial" results site. Only the FH-IPO scores have been posted thus far - (NOT SURE) if the results are just showing the first track or the average from the two tracks.


----------



## Terry Fisk

Lacey Vessell said:


> I just found out how the vote went in reference to a specific Ammendment to the By-Laws for 2009 (United Schutzhund Club of America) to say I'm disappointed is an understatement. [/LEFT]


From what I have been told many of the 10 delegates what were considered abstained were competitors and had to leave before the vote for their practice time. I have to question weather they had a quorum at that point in time.

Members, committee members and and entire clubs are already canceling scheduled trials and withdrawing memberships.

UScA shoots themselves in the foot once again for the sake of what?


----------



## Julie Blanding

I still don't know what this is all about? You would think if it was about $$$ they wouldn't let this pass and risk losing all those members. Why exclude ppl? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Julie Blanding said:


> I still don't know what this is all about? You would think if it was about $$$ they wouldn't let this pass and risk losing all those members. Why exclude ppl? Doesn't make sense.


HI Julie,

I'm just speculating, but I think there is more interest in the
money from puppy sales, than the money from membership dues they might lose? There is a lot that doesn't make sense to me, as far as some of the recent UScA EB decisions. Lots of us shoot ourselves in the foot. Most of us don't use a shot gun or do it as frequently.


----------



## susan tuck

*Re: It's about Politics*



Erynn Lucas said:


> Did I read that right? 65 entries?! Wow, it is a biggun.
> 
> I would also like to comment on a great website for the trial. Love the pick of dogs ad handlers. Any score updates yet?


Agreed!


----------



## Erynn Lucas

*Re: It's about Politics*

Hmmm, looking at the site there aren't big numbers coming in yet. I wonder why there is so much struggling. Anyone know?


----------



## Kat Hunsecker

*Re: It's about Politics*

Gosh, that vote outcome is crazy! That whole thing is ...well I don't know what to say to that.
The UScA is not the SV. And even the SV is more open to other clubs.
Since when is separation for the good of the breed???
Makes no sense to me. The only way to keep the GSD a GSD is to show the GSD in all sorts of places. demonstrate what a real GSD is.
We see what happened to it throughout the last decades.... now people reach out, and there is a chance to intermingle and trade knowledge....
But oh no, slap on the fingers with this amendment!


Back to the nationals, thanks for posting that link for the scores!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

*Re: It's about Politics*



Erynn Lucas said:


> Hmmm, looking at the site there aren't big numbers coming in yet. I wonder why there is so much struggling. Anyone know?


No struggles the scoring is mark on you better have game if your showing at the big dance The judges aint playing.
Ive seen a couple of nice strong bitched preparation was a bit messy Jennifer Corso & Afra von Haus Gerzabek was one Nice bitch


----------



## Mario Fernandez

*Re: It's about Politics*

Yeah USCA and WDA...GSD crime on GSD crime...

You know the kicker and is totally hypothetical and highly unlikely and all...what if the WDA joined the AWDF...things would get really interesting and USCA bylaw that just passed would seriously have to be re-evaluated....just thinking out loud....


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: It's about Politics*



Mario Fernandez said:


> Yeah USCA and WDA...GSD crime on GSD crime...
> 
> You know the kicker and is totally hypothetical and highly unlikely and all...what if the WDA joined the AWDF...things would get really interesting and USCA bylaw that just passed would seriously have to be re-evaluated....just thinking out loud....


Mario,

"highly unlikely" is an understatement. AWDF is being more and more dominated by UScA. The AWDF team challenge used to actually be a team challenge. Each member club was allowed three entries at each level (SchH I II and III)
you averaged the top three scores (at least one had to be a
Sch I or II) and it was possible for the an Alternate breed club to win the AWDF Team Challenge. Now it's just another
Schutzhund trial dominated by GSD's. What was the last AWDF trial, 70 or so GSD's and 10+ representing all the rest of the other breed clubs :-(


----------



## susan tuck

If you guys want to discuss the Johannes Amendments, would you mind starting a different thread please? Can we at least give the OP the courtesy of allowing this thread to remain on topic? 

Looks like Dean and Verdi are off to a nice start with a 97 point track.


----------



## susan tuck

Sorry - I didn't realize there already is another thread for scores at Nationals!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

*Re: It's about Politics*



Kat Hunsecker said:


> Gosh, that vote outcome is crazy! That whole thing is ...well I don't know what to say to that.
> The UScA is not the SV. And even the SV is more open to other clubs.
> Since when is separation for the good of the breed???


HI Kat,

Actually the SV did the very same thing and forbid it's members to have dual membership with Helmut Raisers
RSV 2000 which is already VDH or maybe it was FCI approved? Kind of like the SV recognizing both UScA and the WDA. Makes me kind of glad to be into Dobermanns where we don't have any politics (that was a joke people  )


----------



## susan tuck

*Re: It's about Politics*



Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Kat,
> 
> Actually the SV did the very same thing and forbid it's members to have dual membership with Helmut Raisers
> RSV 2000 which is already VDH or maybe it was FCI approved? Kind of like the SV recognizing both UScA and the WDA. Makes me kind of glad to be into Dobermanns where we don't have any politics (that was a joke people  )


To clarify: USA is a member of AWDF which is a guest member of FCI. USA and GSDCA are each members of WUSV. WDA is neither a member of FCI or WUSV. 

RSV2000 is a provisional member of VDH and FCI.


----------



## Carol Boche

*Re: It's about Politics*

Pretty sharp pencils as far as I can tell, but not undeserved most of the time. Great time, and it is great to watch these dogs and handlers....


----------



## Mike Scheiber

susan tuck said:


> If you guys want to discuss the Johannes Amendments, would you mind starting a different thread please? Can we at least give the OP the courtesy of allowing this thread to remain on topic?
> 
> Looks like Dean and Verdi are off to a nice start with a 97 point track.


The scores on that 6 soon to be 7 year old brood bitch Mark is showing don't reflect there performance. 
I was talking to Dean he said he picked her up a couple of years ago as a brood bitch. Mark took her out and started to fart around with her and discovered there was potentially a really nice Schutzhund dog. They were busy with the move and she got put on the back burner. 
Any way in obedience she missed the sit in motion. In protection nothing big just a bunch of small stuff.
She's really serious strong bitch she should make some nice puppies.


----------

